# Vision Metron 40mm Clinchers



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Has anyone seen/heard/ridden Vision Metron 40mm clinchers? I ask because I recently ordered a 2014 Cannondale Synapse Hi-Mod DA, which is specced with these wheels. (This is my mid-life-crisis, turning-40 gift to myself) I've seen a couple of reviews, and I guess some pro named Sagan rides on them. But I can't find them for sale anywhere and FSA won't tell me the retail price.

I ask because if they're selling for some outrageous amount ($2000?) I might just sell them and build a new set for myself (I have some spare wheel parts laying around I could use). But hey, if they're decent hoops, look cool, and match the bike, maybe I'll just keep them.

Anyone know what these things retail for? Think they're worth it?


----------



## StefanG (Nov 25, 2009)

If I'm reading this right, looks like ~$2,000 USD.

FSA Vision Metron carbon road cockpit – first look | BikeRadar


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

probably try to squeeze more than $2K out of you if you want them that bad...

Tires, Tubes & Wheels :: Wheels - 650/700c & 29" :: 700c Wheels :: Metron 40 Clincher - Black (Vision Metron 40 Clincher) - The Best Prices On Bicycle Parts, Cycling Clothing, Bikes and Bike Gear - Shop Uptown Cycles

...but you get wheel bags!


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Wow - I did some Googling but didn't see them at Uptown. Wow - that's a lot of dough. It is tempting to unload them right away and just build something up some 23mm wide alloy clinchers. But they do look nice. I guess I'll see how my wallet is feeling when the bike finally gets here (I'm being told about a week).


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

SBH1973 said:


> Wow - I did some Googling but didn't see them at Uptown. Wow - that's a lot of dough. It is tempting to unload them right away and just build something up some 23mm wide alloy clinchers. But they do look nice. I guess I'll see how my wallet is feeling when the bike finally gets here (I'm being told about a week).


$2k for 1195g clinchers is pretty good in my book, though I'm not sure about the 18/21 spoke configuration. That's just abnormal to me.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Aluminum freehub body, how durable will that be?

They'd be good special event wheels, 1195 is amazing for clinchers.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

heck...if you take em off without riding them...I'll give you $1500 if you throw in the tires...


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

The clinchers are definitely NOT 1195gm. I just got mine and they are 730gm + 880gm. Just rim tape.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Wow, 1610 grams with tape? These wheels have gone from ultralight to actually kind of heavy. I can build up a set of 20/24 45mm Gigantex carbon clinchers for around 1530g with Veloplugs. I have no idea where Vision rims are made, but probably China, possibly Taiwan. I can't imagine they're any better than Gigantex. Or I could use Pacentis and save another 100 grams. 

My 2014 Synapse should be arriving sometime next week. It's going to be really tempting to just sell these off as new and build something lighter at a fraction of the cost - almost like a 25% discount on the bike. 



trauma-md said:


> The clinchers are definitely NOT 1195gm. I just got mine and they are 730gm + 880gm. Just rim tape.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm sticking with my 202's. But i gotta admit, they do look awesome, all flat black and all.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Did these come on your bike? Which one?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Synapse black inc.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

I've asked two dealers to order a 2014 Synapse and they say not shipping until September.

How did you get your?


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

trauma-md said:


> The clinchers are definitely NOT 1195gm. I just got mine and they are 730gm + 880gm. Just rim tape.



Ummmm...what? I talked to Metron directly about 3 weeks ago. The Metron 40s, the newest that Cannondale are riding, aren't going to be released to the public until at least August they said.

So, you have a pair of these new wheels before the general public? Can you show pics please?

Also, as far as pricing, Metron hasn't released anything official yet except "in the ballpark of competing wheels."

Thanks


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

2013 Vision Metron 40 Carbon Clincher Wheels Brand New | eBay

Wheels are for sale actually. 

View attachment 283513


Cannondale released a small order bank of the '14 Synapses. I kept my Zipp 202s.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

You sir, are a bad influence on me!... lol
That synapse looks sexy. Makes me want to get that custom flat black paintjob on my supersix. 



trauma-md said:


> 2013 Vision Metron 40 Carbon Clincher Wheels Brand New | eBay
> 
> For sale actually.
> 
> ...


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

trauma-md, 

have you actually weighed the wheelset you are selling? 

If they are the 2014 model per your listing, the should be lighter.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm more interested in how wide these rims are.... I'm considering the 55's

If they are 23-25mm wide at the tire bead, I'm going to hold off til they become more available, and see about picking some up.

as for spec'd weights n such:

Vision Adds 40 and 55mm Deep Carbon Wheels, Two Color Schemes


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Yeah those clincher weights are way off.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

trauma-md said:


> Yeah those clincher weights are way off.


Found another site with info on these: New wind-tunnel-tuned wheels debut under Cannondale Pro Cycling team

Since you actually have the 40's, have you weighed them? In the review they state 1195 grams for the clinchers, which honestly seems a bit off skew to me. I mean, Hell.... if they truly are that light, and, they're backed by FSA (who I actually like).... there may not be much questioning which set of wheels I'm going to get next. LOL

But, I feel you.... hence, why I posted my findings. Oh, and they don't even post weight info on their page: 
VISION BIKE COMPONENTS

If these turn out to be like 1600 grams (actually not bad for a carbon clincher), Enve's will continue to be in my daydreams... LOL


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

I have the Metron TC24 carbon tubular wheels that came on my 2013 Cannondale EVO.

I have a Park Tool hanging scale and the TC24 come in at 1350 grams (vs 1250 claimed) without tires and cassette.

With the Metron 40 having more material than the TC24 due to 40mm rim height and being a clincher, there is no way the 40's are below the 24's in weight.

I believe the 1600+ weight.

My HED Ardenne FR Plus aluminum clinchers comes in at 1605 without tires and cassette. Thus the only advantage a carbon clincher has is aero benefit over aluminum. Aero benefit is only a minute or so over 25 miles of TT like road. Google it.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Diopena1 said:


> Since you actually have the 40's, have you weighed them?


Yep. Those are actual weights. To compare, I weighed my Zipp 202s and they were spot on at 1360gm with that scale.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

trauma-md said:


> Yep. Those are actual weights. To compare, I weighed my Zipp 202s and they were spot on at 1360gm with that scale.


Hmmm, 1360gm 40mm clinchers... that means that the 55mm version is about 1400-1500 grams.... Interesting!
Btw, did you manage to sell them?... if not, pm me with your asking price (just curious, if its a good number, I may convince the lil lady to lat me take them off your hands  ).

These would be killer with my new tire setup conti 4000s 23mm front, 25mm rear.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

My Zipp 202s are 1360gm. The Metrons are 1600gm. I gave the comparison just to make sure the scale was accurate.


----------



## jhp3 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Just got this bike as well.....*

Just got the Synapse Hi Mod Black as well:
Weather has been crappy around here so haven't had much of a chance to ride it outside. That said, the one day I did, I pumped the tires up to the normal 120 and proceeded to gear up for the cold. Came back to the bike 10 minutes later only to hear a loud bang. The front tire blew off the rim. 5 minutes later same thing happened on the rear wheel. Schwalbe tires rated for up to 130 PSI. I did a lot of due diligence on frames before making this choice. Rode several bikes etc. but didn't do a lot of looking into the wheels this bike came with. Apparently since the rim is 2.45 cm wide, you are only supposed to pump the tire up to 116 PSI max. First of all, I've never seen a wheel have a PSI limit. Secondly, I'm not sure why Cannondale would put a wheel that is 30-40% wider (i.e. more rolling resistance) on a high end bike even if it is an "endurance" bike. Consider that lower end Synapse models have a more conventional wheelset on them with presumably lower rolling resistance. Also keep in mind, this was only 4 PSI over what the wheel limit mentions sitting in the house without any additional pressure on the frame. What's going to happen when I'm out on a ride and just due to tire on road friction the PSI increases by 5-10? Will the tire blow out while I'm riding? Needless to say, I've raised these questions to my local shop and they have been presented to a higher power to be answered. That said, I did get to finally ride the bike and it's smooth and comfortable and yes the wheels look hot on this bike and they are super light. I'm just a little gun shy about putting any miles on them without some reassurance from Cannondale and/or Vision for my personal safety. I'm hoping my wheelset is a one off issue, but both tires blew off the rim within 5 minutes of each other without any additional weight on the bike....all 15 lbs of it I'm not optimistic at this point, but anxiously awaiting more info from them.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

I think a couple of your assumptions are off.

I have an EVO with 25mm HED Ardenne plus and did the same thing first month and blew off tires running at 115 lbs.

What I learned is that you run 25mm at 100lbs at my weight (200 lbs).

Also 25mm has LOWER rolling resistance!

You have awesome wheels, just adjust your mindset.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't pump your tires to 120psi. That is NOT normal.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

120 PSI?!.... how much do you weigh?

I'm 5'11", weigh 190, and run my tires at about 80 front 85-90 rear. The highest I ever ran my tires was 110, and man did the ride feel bumpy!

Trauma, I'm sorry I never got to pick those wheels up from you, I was in the ICU when you hit me up (and man was I drugged up!), recovering from an emergency open heart surgery. I would have just to sport me some unseen wheels 




jhp3 said:


> Just got the Synapse Hi Mod Black as well:
> Weather has been crappy around here so haven't had much of a chance to ride it outside. That said, the one day I did, I pumped the tires up to the normal 120 and proceeded to gear up for the cold. Came back to the bike 10 minutes later only to hear a loud bang. The front tire blew off the rim. 5 minutes later same thing happened on the rear wheel. Schwalbe tires rated for up to 130 PSI. I did a lot of due diligence on frames before making this choice. Rode several bikes etc. but didn't do a lot of looking into the wheels this bike came with. Apparently since the rim is 2.45 cm wide, you are only supposed to pump the tire up to 116 PSI max. First of all, I've never seen a wheel have a PSI limit. Secondly, I'm not sure why Cannondale would put a wheel that is 30-40% wider (i.e. more rolling resistance) on a high end bike even if it is an "endurance" bike. Consider that lower end Synapse models have a more conventional wheelset on them with presumably lower rolling resistance. Also keep in mind, this was only 4 PSI over what the wheel limit mentions sitting in the house without any additional pressure on the frame. What's going to happen when I'm out on a ride and just due to tire on road friction the PSI increases by 5-10? Will the tire blow out while I'm riding? Needless to say, I've raised these questions to my local shop and they have been presented to a higher power to be answered. That said, I did get to finally ride the bike and it's smooth and comfortable and yes the wheels look hot on this bike and they are super light. I'm just a little gun shy about putting any miles on them without some reassurance from Cannondale and/or Vision for my personal safety. I'm hoping my wheelset is a one off issue, but both tires blew off the rim within 5 minutes of each other without any additional weight on the bike....all 15 lbs of it I'm not optimistic at this point, but anxiously awaiting more info from them.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I rode some 260 km with those wheels with 25mm Schwalbe ZX on an early Synapse 2014 last summer.
Terrific wheels. Light and super stiff. Comfortable, possibly because of that modern 17c inner width. Didnt' get to try them in the rain, but in the dry braking modulation was excellent.

Running any road clincher @ 120 psi is just crazy. Period.


----------



## Chris Higgins (Aug 14, 2014)

I've just ridden this bike with the Vision wheels in the Pyrenees 80 psi. Bike and wheels are awesome. All day riding, what more could you ask for..


----------



## nonamed (Jan 5, 2014)

so the real weight of Vision Metron 40 Clincher wheels set is 1600g+ . Right? :/


----------



## simplemind (May 8, 2015)

Reviving old thread...
Has anyone set these up tubeless? If so, what did you learn? What length valve did you use?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## simplemind (May 8, 2015)

Bump!


----------

